# Cheaper Than Dirt Ad......Receving PMR-30's Every day !



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...............CTDirt Ad , saying they're receiving Kel Tec PMR-30's everyday ! No Price listed , but I'd bet they're around $425 to $500 maybe ! I'm not even sure IF they've worked through all the problems after the recall . I'm still interested but think I'll wait until mid 2012 before I get serious about purchasing one and maybe the price will drop somewhat . , fordy:bored:


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I'd like to have one, but I think they'll get cheaper in a year or 2.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I've had 3 on order at the local shop for right at a year now. They have a standing order for about 12 of them with their two big distributors. A friend found one in a little gunshop for $425 and got it and it works perfect. Amazing little pistol. It is a new updated model.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

On gun Broker right now $400-500 range..


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.................Well , I just got off the phone with CTD and they are receiving PMR-30's about one shipment per week ! Their asking price is $379 which is a fairly good price all things considered ! , fordy


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm not familiar with this particular gun. Googled it and see a .22mag. You guys must be looking at a different caliber??? Is it a 9mm, .380? What?


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

pheasantplucker said:


> I'm not familiar with this particular gun. Googled it and see a .22mag. You guys must be looking at a different caliber??? Is it a 9mm, .380? What?



...................Yep , it's a 22 mag ! They've had a couple of problems as they've ramped up their production numbers . But , I watched a You Tube and I believe they finally have worked out their previous problems ! Each clip holds 30 rounds , very light pistol and very light trigger squeeze , the accuracy has improved significantly for the current versions ! Apparently , there are certain brands of ammo that Kel Tec recommends for optimum performance . One of these and a bolt action rifle with scope of the same caliber , and a person could probably carry a thousand rounds and their survival gear with no excess weight penalty . This caliber is the ultimate survival tool in my opinion , but others will differ . , fordy


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I love the .22 mag as well, but thought I was alone. I didn't think many others would get so excited about a pistol in this caliber. Looks nice and it appears to be super slim. I agree with you, that a .22WMR paired with a long gun could be the ultimate in survival arsenals...I might prefer a shotgun paired with the handgun though.


----------



## Graham (Jul 24, 2011)

I just googled this gun and saw that they are selling for $289 from one gun shop. Mind you by the time you have paid the FLL and the shipping, it might be back up around the listed price.


----------

